# UK Tax Free Shopping



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I noticed that in London at least a lot of the shops do the Tax free shopping scheme. I take it that means that any non-resident inc. UK citizens can claim the VAT back ? Has anyone done this before? I guess you just need a residence visa or something in your passport to do it, would be nice to get 17.5% off my shopping when I'm back home!
Anyone know if you can do it before you get your visa?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This link will give you many of the answers you need, although bear in mind that not all shops partake in this scheme.

Will banks freeze my account if my visa is cancelled? - The National Newspaper

Don't worry about the title, as the column covers several issues & this is just the headline one.

-


----------

